# Paris Brest Paris 2023



## Ming the Merciless (Today at 19:55)

Pre registered this afternoon. I’m in the 90hr Special Needs group, that starts at 17:15. Just need to complete my qualifying rides now.



> Bonjour,
> 
> Nous avons le plaisir de vous confirmer votre préinscription au Paris-Brest-Paris Randonneur
> 
> ...


----------



## Ajax Bay (Today at 20:04)

Well done MM. Makes that long one last year a little bit extra worth it.


----------



## DCLane (Today at 20:15)

I can't enter until the 11th of Feb but aim to do so. The original plan of riding a Dawes Kingpin in the Special Needs group has had to be edited as son no. 2 has his track national the following Saturday/Sunday in Ireland. Therefore I'll have to enter as a Vedette in the 80-hour group and aim for around 60 hours  

Some training to be done methinks ...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (Today at 20:19)

DCLane said:


> I can't enter until the 11th of Feb but aim to do so. The original plan of riding a Dawes Kingpin in the Special Needs group has had to be edited as son no. 2 has his track national the following Saturday/Sunday in Ireland. Therefore I'll have to enter as a Vedette in the 80-hour group and aim for around 60 hours
> 
> Some training to be done methinks ...



Vedette on a Dawes Kingpin. That’ll be something to watch…


----------



## bluenotebob (Today at 20:21)

If it's the same route as 2019, then it passes just north of me .. I stumbled across it in 2019 on one of my regular loops and 6000+ cyclists in a very (very) long line, is something to see.. 

Could you confirm the dates please @Ming the Merciless .. and I'll come along and take some photos to post on here (assuming that it is the same route, of course .. is the route available to view somewhere?).


----------



## Ming the Merciless (Today at 20:29)

bluenotebob said:


> Could you confirm the dates



August Sun 20th to Thu 24th

https://www.paris-brest-paris.org/


----------



## bluenotebob (Today at 20:48)

Ming the Merciless said:


> August Sun 20th to Thu 24th



Thanks - that's noted. 

The route has changed since 2019 .. Stage 5 (Etape 5) is now further north. I know the stretch of road between St Méén and Plemet - I did it on one of my 100+km rides back in 2021 ... it's quite lumpy (lots of hills) in places. 

What's your best guess for when you'd be on Stage 5 - sometime on Day 2? Monday 21st August?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (Today at 20:54)

bluenotebob said:


> What's your best guess for when you'd be on Stage 5 - sometime on Day 2? Monday 21st August?



I haven’t even looked at this year’s route. It’ll evolve as this year unfolds. It’s unlikely to remain as it is for the next 7 months.

There’s also a lot of time between now and then as fitness builds towards August. Plus who knows what the weather will be doing during the event?

That’s another way of saying who knows and I tend to not over analyse these events. Focus is on fitness and qualifying rides up till June. Assuming that all goes well and I complete registration, I will then have a gander at the route and other event specific stuff I don’t need to be concerned with right now.


----------

